# Rayzer's Yard Haunt 2014



## Rayzer (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see an X above, so let's try this:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Nice!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really enjoyable display - I am a big fan of the lighting, and a ton to look at detailwise. I am particularly fond of the 'topiary' creature with the horns and the mask used nearby, kind of a pale white parasitic alien looking thing, and the flicker light spooky tree and 'clown box' with the skulls are also very cool. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sexymomma1973 (Aug 31, 2015)

omg! awesome. im hoping to do something like this!!!


----------

